

Jared Polis: Vote Democrat for Real Libertarian Values - dpieri
http://reason.com/archives/2014/10/30/vote-democrat-for-real-libertarian-value

======
api
Democrats tend to be better on social issues and no worse on most other
things.

Republicans make hay out of being for economic freedom, low taxes, etc., but
history shows they don't really mean it. Spending increased dramatically under
the last republican majority, and real taxation equals spending.

The only exception to the rule is sometimes found at the local level, where
democrats in some regions have a history of being anti development which means
real estate hyperinflation and pricing out the poor.

The rest of the issues, both parties tend to be equally awful.

